# I'm the President!



## Michael. (Oct 6, 2014)

.



The first President of the United States from the Bronx calls his mother and invites her to come for Thanksgiving. 

She says, "I'd like to, but it's so much trouble. I mean, I have to get a cab to the airport, It's too much trouble."


He replies, "Mom! I'm the President! You won't need a cab - I'll send a limousine for you!"


His mother replies, "I know, but then I'll have to get my ticket at the airport, and try to get a seat on the plane, and I hate to sit in the middle. It's just too much trouble."


He replies, "Mom! I'm the President of the United States! I'll send Air Force One for you - it's my private jet!"


To which she replies, "Oh, well, but then when we land, I'll have to carry my luggage through the airport, and try to get a cab. It's really too much trouble."


He replies, "Mom!! I'm the President! I'll send a helicopter for you! You won't have to lift a finger."


She answers, "Yes, that's nice, but, you know, I still need a hotel room, and the rooms are so expensive, and I really don't like the rooms."


Exasperated, he answers, "Mom! I'm the President! You'll stay at the White House!"


She responds, "Well, all right, I guess I'll come."


The next day, she's on the phone with her friend Betty:


Betty: "Hello Sylvia, so what's new?"


Sylvia: "I'm visiting my son for Thanksgiving!"


Betty: "The doctor?"


Sylvia: "No, the other one."

.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2014)

Funny Michael!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 6, 2014)

:lol1:


----------



## Ina (Oct 6, 2014)

:loft:


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2014)

View attachment 10267


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2014)

View attachment 10300


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2014)

View attachment 10342


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2014)

View attachment 10380


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 11, 2014)

View attachment 10398


----------

